# Cold Water Bass Club



## GAbigdon (Jul 30, 2013)

Hello everyone time to get ready for the winter.

Here is the proposed schedule for this year.

    9-21-Varner
    10-5-Bear Creek
    10-19- High Falls
    11-2-Yargo
    11-16-Horton
    11-30-Stone Mountain
    12-14-Black Shoals
    12-28-Fish off


----------



## bsanders (Jul 30, 2013)

What are the fees mr Donnie?


----------



## baseball_hunter#8 (Jul 30, 2013)

Yes fees please.


----------



## Steve78 (Jul 30, 2013)

Looks good Donnie!! Can't wait to get back in the cold water game


----------



## Steve78 (Jul 30, 2013)

I believe it's $30 a head, $5 goes to points championship, with $30 membership per person, Donnie can correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## VinceR (Jul 30, 2013)

Cant wait looks good Donnie


----------



## GAbigdon (Jul 30, 2013)

That's right Steve $30 membership and $30 per man to fish.
  Still got to update the web site but for the most part the rules are the same .I will get it  done ASAP.


----------



## baseball_hunter#8 (Jul 30, 2013)

when are dues due?


----------



## Steve78 (Jul 30, 2013)

Morning of first tourney when tourney fees are paid


----------



## baseball_hunter#8 (Jul 31, 2013)

Steve78 said:


> Morning of first tourney when tourney fees are paid



thanks!


----------



## jack butler (Aug 2, 2013)

going to fish it this year will be first time fishing fall tournaments


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Aug 2, 2013)

Count us in


----------



## GAbigdon (Aug 2, 2013)

Welcome .


----------



## revoslinger (Aug 3, 2013)

I don't think me and my son can make all of them but I plan on fishing 3  or 4....gotta love that fall and early winter bassin!!!


----------



## GAbigdon (Aug 10, 2013)

Ok had to change Varner And Bear Creek ....LWB will be at varner on 10-5


----------



## GAbigdon (Aug 19, 2013)

CWBC web site has been updated so check it out some things have been changed. Can't wait to get started


----------



## VinceR (Aug 27, 2013)

Im ready


----------



## ja88red (Aug 28, 2013)

If I can get my boat set up I will be in


----------



## ja88red (Sep 3, 2013)

ja88red said:


> If I can get my boat set up I will be in



well I work every weekend there is a tourney


----------



## jack butler (Sep 17, 2013)

what time should we be there


----------



## JarheadDad (Sep 17, 2013)

No trolling and only 1 rod per person? How am I supposed to catch fish like that?


----------



## gsp754 (Sep 17, 2013)

JarheadDad said:


> No trolling and only 1 rod per person? How am I supposed to catch fish like that?



Are you fishing it on Saturday?


----------



## GAbigdon (Sep 17, 2013)

Varner this Saturday the 21st I will be there about 6 . We will blast off as soon we can get all the paper work done... 

Jarhead just use a short fuse lol


----------



## GAbigdon (Sep 20, 2013)

See you all tomorrow


----------



## Rattlin Rogue (Sep 20, 2013)

GAbigdon said:


> See you all tomorrow


----------



## bsanders (Sep 21, 2013)

Who and how much????


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 22, 2013)

13+ gabigdon
You could tell the arig bite wasnt on lol


----------



## bsanders (Sep 22, 2013)

Good job mr Donnie


----------



## GAbigdon (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks..... And good to see everyone their....See you all at Bear Creek on the 5th


----------



## GAbigdon (Sep 22, 2013)

Results are posted


----------

